# Hook-N-Line wading maps



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

If you don't have one, especially of you're new to the area or wade fishing in general I would suggest getting one. These things are bad ***. Gives GPS coordinates on reefs, POI's, boat ramps, and kayak launches. I picked mine up at Academy for like $12. Well worth it IMO.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Good for you. I have an old one and need to update.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

Good maps. I have many after Ike Edition. Wonder what kind of changes there are.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes they are good.


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

I have the after IKE ones, did they recently update? I agree they are good information for boaters and waders.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

...now when you say "wading maps" are these a different series of Hook and Line maps or are we just talking the standard Hook and Line maps?


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

It's the wade and kayak map.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

I wasn't around pre- Ike so I'm not sure what all the differences are....it does show where there are boats that have been wrecked and mass sticking up ect. There are also several "notes" on the map that tells about certain areas. I just threw it out there for anyone new to the area or new to wading...it def helped me on my first trip.


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

*Order Online if you Need Four or More...*

If you order three maps on Joe Trombley's website, you get a fourth free, and shipping is free.

http://www.hooknline.com/products/

His shop is in Clear Lake and it's a pretty cool place to visit. Neat to see how he makes the maps and he's great to talk too. Ex-NASA engineer. Call first to make sure he's there if you want to visit.

Oh yeah, in answer to the earlier question, he makes boat and wading maps, with different types of info. Great maps!


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

ClearLakeClayt said:


> If you order three maps on Joe Trombley's website, you get a fourth free, and shipping is free.
> 
> http://www.hooknline.com/products/
> 
> ...


good info....cause I wanted to start collecting those maps for each bay around here.


----------



## speckcaster (May 5, 2012)

*Clayton's all over it!*



ClearLakeClayt said:


> If you order three maps on Joe Trombley's website, you get a fourth free, and shipping is free.
> 
> http://www.hooknline.com/products/
> 
> ...


right on target "clayton"....my Dad use to work with him at Nasa back in the day!

speckcaster


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

does he have any maps of the seabrook kemah area


----------



## ClearLakeClayt (Aug 2, 2011)

panamafish said:


> does he have any maps of the seabrook kemah area


Follow the link in my earlier post in this thread - Map #F103


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

i ordered mine thanks


----------



## panamafish (Aug 3, 2006)

themadhunter said:


> If you don't have one, especially of you're new to the area or wade fishing in general I would suggest getting one. These things are bad ***. Gives GPS coordinates on reefs, POI's, boat ramps, and kayak launches. I picked mine up at Academy for like $12. Well worth it IMO.


i just got mine from the post link that someone put on here i paid a little more than the 12 bucks got it the next day, and you are correct definitely worth the price for a person who is new to the area or who just has never fished the area a good investment


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

This is mainly freshwater but there are some salty spots listed:

Texas Bank Fishing Map


----------

